# smoked lamb



## homeruk

Done a greek style  smoked leg of lamb this evening using apple wood and chucked on some cherry tomatos with oil and thyme corn was a last minute chuck on so didnt really get much smoke lamb was tender juicy and just enough smoke coming through deffo will be doing again 













IMAG0068.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 14, 2017


----------



## sotv

Looks lovely, never done lamb on a smoker yet. Always been a big fan of Lamb Kleftiko and wondered if a version of it would be possible on a bullet smoker?

Thought about after marinating the lamb overnight in lemon, herbs and garlic. Smoking the lamb on its own for maybe for an hour on the smoker first. Then wrapping it in foil (or parchment paper and foil in a tray)  with some starchy peeled potatoes and bay leaves and cook low and slow for 4-6 hours

.

Not sure if you could brown it off on the smoker after this or need to finish it off in a cooker. I have done this meal in a conventional oven several time, But I think it could be done in a smoker? served with a tray of vine tomatoes like in your picture.


----------



## smokin monkey

Looks great, nice tasty looking meal.

I was going to try a Lamb Shoulder this weekend, and go for Pulled Lamb. But there is nothing not me this weekend so it would be a waste. Maybe one for the Smokers Weekend?

 I've done "Butterflied" leg of lamb.


----------



## smokin monkey

sotv said:


> Looks lovely, never done lamb on a smoker yet. Always been a big fan of Lamb Kleftiko and wondered if a version of it would be possible on a bullet smoker?
> 
> Thought about after marinating the lamb overnight in lemon, herbs and garlic. Smoking the lamb on its own for maybe for an hour on the smoker first. Then wrapping it in foil (or parchment paper and foil in a tray)  with some starchy peeled potatoes and bay leaves and cook low and slow for 4-6 hours
> .
> Not sure if you could brown it off on the smoker after this or need to finish it off in a cooker. I have done this meal in a conventional oven several time, But I think it could be done in a smoker? served with a tray of vine tomatoes like in your picture.



Can't see why it can't all be cooked on the smoker.

After its cooked to the tenderness you want, open the vents up and get some heat running to brown it.


----------



## sotv

Smokin Monkey said:


> Can't see why it can't all be cooked on the smoker.
> 
> After its cooked to the tenderness you want, open the vents up and get some heat running to brown it.


This is the recipe I normally follow when cooking on my conventional oven and as you say can't see why it couldn't be cooked on a smoker http://www.greatbritishchefs.com/recipes/lamb-kleftiko-recipe  (maybe minus the wine on the smoker) Weather's put a kibosh on any chance of cooking outdoors where I live tomorrow. But may well give this a go in the next couple of weekends with either some lamb shanks or a leg of lamb.

Suppose if I try around 180/200F for 4-6 hours after getting a bit of wood smoke on it for an hour first (I gather the recommended internal temp for lamb should be about 160F), Then as you say open up the vents and get the temperature as high as possible , to try and brown the lamb (like homeruk's has) along with the  potatoes quickly..

I think a nice bit of wood smoke would add to the final flavour also and be a different


----------



## john trotter

just done lamb ,beef and pork ,might aswell fill the space awaiting the verdict from the family just did the lamb with basic salt and pepper and light sprinkle of brown sugar


----------



## smokin monkey

Nice full smoker John.

I give in, going to do some wings and thighs tomorrow!


----------



## homeruk

All i done was olive oil  juice and rind of one lemon, dried oregano,salt and pepper rubbed it over the leg and left it a couple of hours then on the smoker at 140 until 68 internal which was the well done end of medium came out lovely tasting all the herbs and apple smoke took about 3 hours or so no wrapping just naked heat:biggrin:  tomato's went on at same time but could have reduced more so would put them longer next time however they went sweet in a bacon sarnie for breakfast :drool. Tomatoes were just sprinkle of sugar salt thyme and drizzle of olive oil was an experiment to see how they took on the apple smoke so will be doing them again in bulk and puting them in jars with added olive oil 

Done 2 racks of meaty ribs today with slaw and beans lamb was a nice change yesterday


----------



## sotv

Did a half rack of lamb ribs yesterday, too much fat for me and my wife, what meat was on them was very nice and I would smoke a less fatty piece of lamb from a different cut again, But all that gelatinous type fat layered between the meat when it comes to ribs, not for me i am afraid

Tried a tray off the vine tomatoes like you did and very nice they are too and is something I will do more often.


----------



## smokin monkey

Not done Lamd Ribs before, but I have done Lamb Breast which is very fatty.

I did Mongolian Spicy Lamd with it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174323/spicy-mongolia-lamb


----------



## sotv

sotv said:


> Looks lovely, never done lamb on a smoker yet. Always been a big fan of Lamb Kleftiko and wondered if a version of it would be possible on a bullet smoker?
> 
> Thought about after marinating the lamb overnight in lemon, herbs and garlic. Smoking the lamb on its own for maybe for an hour on the smoker first. Then wrapping it in foil (or parchment paper and foil in a tray)  with some starchy peeled potatoes and bay leaves and cook low and slow for 4-6 hours
> 
> .
> 
> Not sure if you could brown it off on the smoker after this or need to finish it off in a cooker. I have done this meal in a conventional oven several time, But I think it could be done in a smoker? served with a tray of vine tomatoes like in your picture.





sotv said:


> This is the recipe I normally follow when cooking on my conventional oven and as you say can't see why it couldn't be cooked on a smoker http://www.greatbritishchefs.com/recipes/lamb-kleftiko-recipe  (maybe minus the wine on the smoker) Weather's put a kibosh on any chance of cooking outdoors where I live tomorrow. But may well give this a go in the next couple of weekends with either some lamb shanks or a leg of lamb.
> 
> Suppose if I try around 180/200F for 4-6 hours after getting a bit of wood smoke on it for an hour first (I gather the recommended internal temp for lamb should be about 160F), Then as you say open up the vents and get the temperature as high as possible , to try and brown the lamb (like homeruk's has) along with the  potatoes quickly..
> 
> I think a nice bit of wood smoke would add to the final flavour also and be a different


Turned out really nice. Followed this recipe in the end http://www.mygreekdish.com/recipe/lamb-kleftiko-recipe-greek-lamb-cooked-in-parchment-paper/ and only changed a couple of things. Used a whole shoulder of lamb (just over 2.5 Kg) cut into 2 halves instead of the leg of lamb and Emmental Cheese instead of the Greek Cheese.

This was enough to feed 12 people with seconds for everyone. Smoked the shoulder pieces for an hour with cherry wood, before marinating them for 6 hours afterwards with the vegetables (the marinade is very fragrant and light and remained a lovely yellow colour even after 12 hours slow cooking) Had an old water pan so I put all the ingredients into parchment paper sealed it up and placed the parcel in the water pan, stuck it on the top rack of my smoker and cooked at 225F for 12 hours.

The meat literally fell of the bone and just melted in the mouth. The cheese dissolved all over the lamb and the vegetables and potatoes soaked up the marinade and lamb juices and tasted great with the meat. 

I like shoulder of lamb but it is more fatty than leg, so leg of lamb may be better if you prefer a leaner cut. Used Charlotte potatoes as they are a good small waxy potato. They cooked fine and stayed slightly firm even after 12 hours of slow cooking.

If cooking for just me and the wife,  would probably use a lamb shank or 2 in place of the shoulder.

First time I have tried cooking a meal like this on the ProQ and is something I will repeat, especially for cooking for large numbers as it really is leave it for 12 hours, to do its thing and then just serve it up


----------

